# Tool and Cutter Grinder Drawings



## Hawkeye (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi all,

 I just joined HMEM . I am looking for drawings for a tool and cutter grinder. I am an experienced machinist with a home shop. 

Hawkeye


----------



## SmithDoor (Mar 8, 2021)

Are looking to sharpen tool bits or milling cutters?

Dave 



Hawkeye said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just joined HMEM . I am looking for drawings for a tool and cutter grinder. I am an experienced machinist with a home shop.
> 
> Hawkeye


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hawkeye said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just joined HMEM . I am looking for drawings for a tool and cutter grinder. I am an experienced machinist with a home shop.
> 
> Hawkeye



There is a  wealth of knowledge- some good some not so good  of contributors on this long and complicated topic.  It should be accessed as a guid to your own needs.
Amongst the questions which those who have ACTUALLY built tool and cutter grinders about your needs, your wealth as inevitably you must  have equipment to build one, your ability or inability to buy or get plans and so on and finally, whether you will be able actually use one.
So many, many questions and so many answers that you must provide.
I'd welcome your information and be pleased to  add my limited experiences

Best Wishes

Norman


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 9, 2021)

As an Addendum or whatever,   I have a hand which is locking up and  both gardening and  maching are out until things improve. 
Another  disable person invented an unusual  tool and cutter grinder some years back.  I had the  basic drawings and castings but never pursued iy  because I built the Quorn instead.
Sunsequently, the design went to a Gu in scope and y Lautard.com in Canada, was  greatly extended I've followed the building instructions which can be fabricated or , now, the castings are available again.

So I suggest that a look at the Guy Lautard Tinker site to see if this might suit your purpose.
According to one builder, the BASIC kit can be made in a week but your guess is as good as mine.
The price of the plans is fairly  cheap and I'd be pleased to have your comments  to read.

Norman


----------



## BaronJ (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi Guys,

A few years ago I started collecting metal stock to make the fabricated version of the "Tinker" TCG, I never actually started any machining.  I've still got the metal kicking about in a box somewhere.

I got distracted by other things     I'm currently making a much modified "Brooks" TCG


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 9, 2021)

SmithDoor said:


> Are looking to sharpen tool bits or milling cutters?
> 
> Dave





goldstar31 said:


> As an Addendum or whatever,   I have a hand which is locking up and  both gardening and  maching are out until things improve.
> Another  disable person invented an unusual  tool and cutter grinder some years back.  I had the  basic drawings and castings but never pursued iy  because I built the Quorn instead.
> Sunsequently, the design went to a Gu in scope and y Lautard.com in Canada, was  greatly extended I've followed the building instructions which can be fabricated or , now, the castings are available again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the quick replies everyone. I am looking at grinding mostly milling cutters. I really like the Quorn too. I am hoping to find plans for something similar. I will look up the suggestions you made.

Hawkeye


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hawkeye said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies everyone. I am looking at grinding mostly milling cutters. I really like the Quorn too. I am hoping to find plans for something similar. I will look up the suggestions you made.
> 
> Hawkeye



If you are onlymad wanting to do the ends of milling cutters there are numerous alternatives.  The Quorn itself has lots more facilities and will take up a lot of time and take you into the realms of 'making othher complicated tools. Again the  kit is EXPENSIVE.
I have an old Mark 1 and itIS difficult to set up. The cheaper but probably just as time consuming is the Bonelle which has free plans and can be made without castings. I Haven't made one 
As John( BaronJ) has demonstrated, he has a  much modified 'Brooks' which is a much modified Stent which  originates from the once  hugely expensive   Clarksons.  The Stent is from Blackgates Engineering in the UK as plans and castings but can be fabricated. I have an example and very good it is.
The Derek Brooks comes from No's 16 and 17 of Model Engineer's Workshop and lacks the ability to swing the table top but is made from bar metal and an old felt hat(?) to exclude dust which is the bugbear of  most  grinders.
I'm going to dodge both the Harold Hall book and Chaddock's Quorn book.  I've written enough and you can read them for yourself. Both are excellent  and are recommended.
To tackle  little more than  doing up lathe tools and  touching up ends of mills, the Australian  Eccentric Engineering Acute  tool grinder can come as a kit and  it can be inexpensive from - arguably- the scrap box, There are videos to see what it is all about.  The plans are about £20 or so in the UK and well detailed to follow but  you MAY have to consider  adding templates and  an ER Collet
The lost is NOT exhaustive but exhausting and I am indebted to  John Baron and many other contributors for ----A  LOT of HELP-- and good humour
Hope this all helps-- a BIT


Norman


----------



## dampfspieler (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello,

here you can find *BONELLE-Drawings*. It is the metric version of the quorn.

Best Dietrich


----------



## BaronJ (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick note about a swiveling table !  No Brooks didn't include one, but I did.  If you look at the picture I posted, bottom right hand side, you can see the collet holder which is adjustable for angle, mounted on a plate that swivels +- 15 degrees.  It is mounted on a very long "T" nut and secured by two M6 cap screws.


----------



## moose4621 (Mar 10, 2021)

I 


Hawkeye said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just joined HMEM . I am looking for drawings for a tool and cutter grinder. I am an experienced machinist with a home shop.
> 
> Hawkeye


I have just recently completed the Bonelle T&C grinder which according to it's designer is an updated version of the Quorn. (Don't flame the messenger ;-) )
It has the benefit of being designed for machining from bar stock, ie no castings required. It is in most aspects virtually identical to the quorn and the quorn manual can be used for setting the grinder for various tools. It took me about 4 months of spare time to complete and I am very happy with the results.
The plans are available from various sources but I recommend you join the Quorn owners group and download the latest drawings of the Bonelle from that site as they contain the latest edits including documentation from the designer. I made the mistake of following a set of "metric equivalent" drawings initially which were found to be full of errors.


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 10, 2021)

Following up BaronJ's excellent discourse on the Brooks grinder,  Derek Brooks only designed in  TWO dimensions and  seems to have locked in the 3rd dimension with a WELD.  Of coursr  Professor Chaddock  not only allowed the grinding head to go up and down but  allowed the whole thing to  rotate- albeit  to lock the movement.  An old friend- sadly long gone-  created a fabricated one but  could mechanically alter the height of cut' grind. Of course there is no reason  why the Brooks could be similarly improved.
After all, Brooks literally added the tool holder of the Quorn into his 'simplified' design.  getting heady?
So  the magic bit of mathematics comes into the various designs but the designers add the facility but  avoid the  necessary explanation.   It is fairly simple and I have explained it before but here w?  Go up and give the teacher a loving hug
Laughing, it all is a  vertical slide or if you want  another variation, a moveable one. late
So im my pedantic way, I have bought a rather strange  vertical slide( which Can be tilted and rotated and can be graduated from a division plate. It's rather more but enough for the day

Cheers

Norman


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 10, 2021)

Of course someone will claim that the Bonelle- excellent though it is- is eclipsed by the Mark3 Quorn.
I bought the drawings from Hemingwaykits and not only are additional graduations - for more precision but the ability to  hold drill bits  more acurately  with the added  ER32 collet chuck. So whatever next?
 Well the mystical art of rounding off  cutter corners is simplified from - rubbing two sticks together- or sort of like that.
Of course the plans and instructions are relatively expensive and the cost of the kit which does not include the collets etc is- in my opinion rather hight.

I tried to get a 'conversion kit' to raise my  feeble efforts in the Mark1 to the Mark 3 but without success.

There you have it== sorry about the long winded contribution

Norman


----------



## jiminva (Mar 10, 2021)

I built Guy Lautard's "Tinker" grinder from bar stock.  I am happy with the results, and accessories included in the drawings allow grinding of many things other than just end mills.  The plans are thorough, and all parts have recommended machining procedures.  There is also an extensive "how to" for set-up and use of the tool for various operations.

Good luck.


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 10, 2021)

jiminva said:


> I built Guy Lautard's "Tinker" grinder from bar stock.  I am happy with the results, and accessories included in the drawings allow grinding of many things other than just end mills.  The plans are thorough, and all parts have recommended machining procedures.  There is also an extensive "how to" for set-up and use of the tool for various operations.
> 
> Good luck.



 I went through the 'later' drawings and this is why I made the suggestion. 

Thank you-- and Best Wishes

Norman


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 10, 2021)

moose4621 said:


> I
> 
> I have just recently completed the Bonelle T&C grinder which according to it's designer is an updated version of the Quorn. (Don't flame the messenger ;-) )
> It has the benefit of being designed for machining from bar stock, ie no castings required. It is in most aspects virtually identical to the quorn and the quorn manual can be used for setting the grinder for various tools. It took me about 4 months of spare time to complete and I am very happy with the results.
> ...


Thanks, The Bonelle maybe just  what I am looking for.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2021)

moose4621 said:


> I
> 
> I have just recently completed the Bonelle T&C grinder which according to it's designer is an updated version of the Quorn. (Don't flame the messenger ;-) )
> It has the benefit of being designed for machining from bar stock, ie no castings required. It is in most aspects virtually identical to the quorn and the quorn manual can be used for setting the grinder for various tools. It took me about 4 months of spare time to complete and I am very happy with the results.
> ...


Hi Moose,

I have been trying to get on the Quorn owners group. I am experiencing trouble with their e-mailing system. Is there another way to get the drawings for the Bonelle? By the way,  your grinder looks awesome.


----------



## BaronJ (Mar 12, 2021)

Hawkeye said:


> Hi Moose,
> 
> I have been trying to get on the Quorn owners group. I am experiencing trouble with their e-mailing system. Is there another way to get the drawings for the Bonelle? By the way,  your grinder looks awesome.


Hi Guys,
Try this link 

<The Bonelle Tool and Cutter Grinder - PDF Free Download>


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 12, 2021)

Google J.D.Willis- Bonelle tool and cutter grinder for a lot more on settings constructions and use

Thanks John, the drsawings I have but could not find them on the 'net


The late John Stephenson  had it on his tool ans cutter CD-- alas both are no more

There is also a Mini Bonelle=======I have it but where?


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 12, 2021)

Yes the site is great but in German

PM. me with your proper E-mail address and I will try to download to it or try metalModelBau.De


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2021)

goldstar31 said:


> Yes the site is great but in German
> 
> PM. me with your proper E-mail address and I will try to download to it or try metalModelBau.De


I PM'd you, let me know if you received it. Thanks


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hawkeye said:


> I PM'd you, let me know if you received it. Thanks


It would be interesting to read what your thoughts are now after seeing both the Bonelle and Mini-Bonelle11.
Both are long projects and perhaps as a step gap, there are quicker projects. which might suffice


Best Wishes


Norman


----------

